# 1988 Nissan Pathfinder SVD?



## IRocka528 (May 7, 2005)

hey everybody,

I was looking through car domain and came across a "1988 Pathfinder SVD" as the owner called it. He lives in Australia.

It looks like a pathfinder with a body kit and push bar. Kinda cool actually, if your into that.

But I never knew of such thing, and I've never heard of SVD. Has anyone seen this kind of pathy before? And does anyone know where I can get the kit that's on it? Thanks a lot.


----------

